# Help with barn video monitors?



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

So, going with the assumption that my mare is pregnant, I want to start looking into getting a video monitor set up in her stall for night time viewing. I am almost 7 months pregnant myself, and our barn is at the back of the property. I would prefer to watch from the house until I see labor signs before I move into a stall. Important factors would be the lack of electric at the barn and distance from the house to the barn for signal. (under 500 ft) I was looking into wireless baby video monitors, has anyone used these? anyone have any budget friendly ideas? I appreciate it!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 17, 2015)

Kimberly has a baby moniter that works excellent perhaps she will be able to help you with wireless.

I use a hard wired unit with coax cable. If you decide to go that route I can certianly help you


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

Bonny said:


> Kimberly has a baby moniter that works excellent perhaps she will be able to help you with wireless.
> 
> I use a hard wired unit with coax cable. If you decide to go that route I can certianly help you


Thanks, we think that the baby monitor would be the best since it will be dual purpose after I have my baby, I would love to have hardwired but we plan to rebuild the barn this summer.


----------



## Brody (Mar 18, 2015)

I used a wireless baby monitor last year, and plan on doing it again this year. Our barn is only about 150 ft. or so from the house - so I'm not sure how the signal would hold up if it was 500ft away - but it worked great for us! We already had the baby monitor from our two human babies, so it was easy to just try it. We have a simple video monitor (by today's standards) - an the video is in black and white, but the baby monitors are set up to monitor at night (in the dark) so we always had a clear picture of mama!


----------

